# Strainer - Cheesecloth vs. 600 or 400 micron



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Have the micron five gallon plastic inserts you are talking about. Bought the kit of three. The 400 and 600 are so close I can't even tell the honey apart. The 200 lets more through, which ends up on the top anyways. They don't work very good stacked, I use only one per bucket that way I can have three buckets going at one time. If I bough them again I would just get all one size, maybe the 600. 

No idea about cheesecloth.


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Something very cheap....... get a paint strainer from the paint department. That's all you need. CHEAP as in under a buck I think. Toss it when done.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

frustrateddrone said:


> Something very cheap....... get a paint strainer from the paint department. That's all you need. CHEAP as in under a buck I think. Toss it when done.


yass!!!


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

COAL REAPER said:


> yass!!!


Me too!

I've got the plastic strainers, but they clog up so quick they are useless for me. The nylon mesh paint strainers have a large mesh surface area, so they don't clog as fast.


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

frustrateddrone said:


> Something very cheap....... get a paint strainer from the paint department. That's all you need. CHEAP as in under a buck I think. Toss it when done.


Sorry! Source was from YouTube Channel "Dirt Rooster 628" Was not thinking of that at the time I posted it


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

line bucket with paint strainer. fill with honey. lift paint strainer out and place in second bucket. repeat.
forget the 200, 400, 600 inserts! even the stainless ones too!


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Coal Reaper and others: Do you hang the bag in the 5 gal bucket in some way, or is the bag a lot shorter than the 5 gal bucket? I am wondering how much honey you can get in the 5 gal bucket before you have to switch it to a new bucket. Thanks, J


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

I USE window curtain shears [sp]--- U know what goes behind your drapes-- U double them put them in plastic strainer --don;t like cheese cloth too many loose strings


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Fivej said:


> Coal Reaper and others: Do you hang the bag in the 5 gal bucket in some way, or is the bag a lot shorter than the 5 gal bucket? I am wondering how much honey you can get in the 5 gal bucket before you have to switch it to a new bucket. Thanks, J


I use a 5 gallon nylon mesh paint strainer in a 5 gallon bucket. I pull the strainer about halfway up the bucket, and then apply about 20 wood clothes pins around the rim of the bucket to hold the strainer in place.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

Fivej said:


> Coal Reaper and others: Do you hang the bag in the 5 gal bucket in some way, or is the bag a lot shorter than the 5 gal bucket? I am wondering how much honey you can get in the 5 gal bucket before you have to switch it to a new bucket. Thanks, J


no, the bag reaches down to the bottom. i FILL it up. then just lift bag out.
cheese cloth has loose fibers. paint strainers are synthetic and have near zero loose anything. couldnt have anything getting in your paint, now could you? paint rollers on the other hand...get quality ones of those to limit fibers, unless your just painting bee eqipment.


----------

